# St224p



## Cokomo (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi . I just ordered an ST224P from Costco. It wasn’t my first choice but with Costco’s no restriction return policy , I couldn’t resist . Would like to hear any thoughts or suggestions from you guys on this great forum . Thanks


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome Cokomo, from western Canada, I have been using a ST224P for 4 years and had no Problems. Seems like a good little blower. It is not mine but I am the only one to play with it. 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/97402-husqvarna-st-224p.html


----------



## Cokomo (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi, used the Husqvarna ST224P two times and have decided to return it. I will be using my old Toro 421qe in the meantime. Disliked the chute control and wasn't happy the way it maneuvered or the throwing distance. Will be looking to compare 24" Ariens (a few models) and the Toro 824oe. Chute control and ease of use are what I'm interested in . The Toro joystick is desirable but I've only tried it in a store. Have never looked @ any of the Ariens but people seem to like them. Not a good time to be making a new purchase and may wait until the Spring but would like to know which brand is best for me.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Toro or Ariens are both nice machines but have differences, I feel the Ariens deluxe is a but more solid of a machine than the Toro but the Toro Chute controls are really nice and I have not heard anyone having any issues with them, My brother has a Husqvarna ST224 (without the steering) and I have to agree, The chute control does not seem overly solid although it does throw snow well but feels a little flimsy in the chute area IMHO.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SB forum from Central Penna....sorry to hear the ST224P didnt hold up to your expectation.....Good Luck.


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

I would have suggested more research before buying such an underpowered model. I have a client with a new St224 and have run my 10 yr old Ariens right next to it. I can do twice the work the Husky can, no contest, for less than half the investment. Does seem appropriate that Costco would sell a low end model like that, seems like a bargain, until you have to use it. Good Luck.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 13, 2020)

Hello everyone I am new to your forum. I am from central Newfoundland in eastern Canada we get a fair bit of snow and I am finding that the blower that I have now which is a Toro 726oe is not doing the job for me. I am looking at a Cub cadet 3x 30 hdt on tracks but not sure about the 3x and I hear that they go through a lot of shear pins. My other option is the Ariens platinum sho track 28 and from some reviews that I have read these are hard to move around when the engine is not running. My driveway and walkways total about 2800 square feet plus I have a gravel drive next to it and my driveway has an incline. I also have a physical disability i can't walk very fast or for any length of time. Just looking for some response on my concerns. I want to get the best machine possibleI have a Ariens dealer close by but the Cub dealer is about a 4 hour drive.
Thanks and have a great day.
Wayne


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

CharlieD said:


> Hello everyone I am new to your forum. I am from central Newfoundland in eastern Canada we get a fair bit of snow and I am finding that the blower that I have now which is a Toro 726oe is not doing the job for me. I am looking at a Cub cadet 3x 30 hdt on tracks but not sure about the 3x and I hear that they go through a lot of shear pins. My other option is the Ariens platinum sho track 28 and from some reviews that I have read these are hard to move around when the engine is not running. My driveway and walkways total about 2800 square feet plus I have a gravel drive next to it and my driveway has an incline. I also have a physical disability i can't walk very fast or for any length of time. Just looking for some response on my concerns. I want to get the best machine possibleI have a Ariens dealer close by but the Cub dealer is about a 4 hour drive.
> Thanks and have a great day.
> Wayne


I'd go with the CubCadet. My neighbor has one and he's very happy with it.:thumbsup: Personally, I always found that Ariens and Honda's are way overpriced but they still have their group of "followers" here who swear by them… Oh well... :icon-rolleyes:

Claude.

P.S: Keep in mind that no matter which brand you choose, a track model will always be a chore to move when compared with a regular wheeled model. I know, I tried both and got rid of the tracked one.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

It really isn't that often that you need to move your snowblower in the garage while it isn't running. It is cheap and easy to make a simple cart to have it sitt on in the garage. Or, just start it up to move it. I have two track machines, and they are perfect for my situation, gravel driveway with a grade to it. And right now I have about 1-2" of ice for a base coat, so I would be busting my butt with wheels.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

CharlieD, welcome to the forum! You may be better off making a new thread with your questions, vs kind of re-using one with a title that doesn't really relate to your question. 

From what I've read, any tracked machine will be a challenge to move when the engine is off. But some have triggers to disengage the tracks (the Honda HSS have this, at least), which would make it simpler, at least. And you can use something like a furniture dolly, and drive them onto that, to be able to roll them around more easily. 

I don't know the details of either tracks system, but hopefully they both allow easy height adjustments of the bucket, to help accommodate the gravel. You don't want the bucket riding on the ground, or you risk sucking in gravel. Tracked machines can often hold the bucket up off the ground a little bit. 

If you went with the Cub, do they sell it without 3X, but still with tracks? The 3X doesn't sound super-compelling to me, but does add some complexity. 

If the Ariens is budget-compatible, I would definitely consider it. I've been very happy with my Ariens machines, and if the blower ever needed service, a much-closer dealer is a consideration. Are you up for doing regular maintenance, and basic repairs, yourself? A 4 hour ride to a dealer isn't something I would sign up for, but I'm in a metropolitan area. 

With your considerations, what sorts of things are more difficult? Like, is there a benefit to a smaller tracked machine? It would be easier to handle, so maybe that's good, but with the narrower width, it would be more trips up and down the driveway. Just trying to understand what types of machines might work well for you.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Both my Honda HSS1332ATD and the Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker I gave my son have the steering triggers and are VERY easy to move around with the triggers pulled. Moving a modern tracked blower is not an issue...


----------



## ShareFair (Nov 16, 2017)

Is the reverse gear really slow? You might have to put the blower in neutral and pull backward.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> From what I've read, any tracked machine will be a challenge to move when the engine is off. But some have triggers to disengage the tracks (the Honda HSS have this, at least),



Honda has a $8000, 600 lb beast called the hybrid (with a 36" bucket) that uses electric motors to move it around when not under fueled power. God forbid you have a dead battery :grin:


----------

